# Java Moss turning brown



## aquaquang (Jul 2, 2007)

I have a few java moss on my driftwoods, they used to be very green. 
Eversince I trimmed them down and a few weeks now, I noticed they are turning brown.

It's really weird. Java Moss is not a demanding hight light plant.
Btw, any others plants on my tanks are growing perfectly well.

Is that something to do with the instable dosing ferts?
I have 2xT5 and one Coralife 65W. DIY C02 injection.

Any ideas?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I had the same thing happen to my flame and Christmas moss awhile back. It turned out that my ferts were too low for the amount of light I have. I increase ferts and the moss greened back up quickly. 

I never suspected my ferts at first because all my other plants were doing fine, or so I thought. Now they really ARE doing good!

Hope this helps you.

-Dave


----------



## aquaquang (Jul 2, 2007)

What kind of ferts did you increase the dosing??



davemonkey said:


> I had the same thing happen to my flame and Christmas moss awhile back. It turned out that my ferts were too low for the amount of light I have. I increase ferts and the moss greened back up quickly.
> 
> I never suspected my ferts at first because all my other plants were doing fine, or so I thought. Now they really ARE doing good!
> 
> ...


----------



## Commodore 64 (Aug 13, 2008)

It could also be algae coating the java moss. I thought mine was turning brown but it turned out to be a brownish powdery algae (I think). Whatever it is, cherry shrimp feast on it when I put clumps of it into their tank. They clean it (and my hornwort) sparkling green.


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

What fert dosing regime do you follow?


----------



## aquaquang (Jul 2, 2007)

I dosed Seachem Iron-Potassium-Nitrogen and Flourite

Should I trim down all the brown so new leaves would grow out


----------

